# Blackwell Research Carbon wheels: comments, advice?



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi folks, 
I am contemplating on getting a pair of carbon wheels from Blackwell Research. They're not the lightest, but apparently, they seem to be quite popular in the Tri- arena (?) 

If anyone is using these, or have anything to say about them, would appreciate if you could post it here. 

Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

incase u were wondering - they use the gigantex rims.... other cheaper brands such as equinox, planet x, among others use this rim...

for the price they pop up on ebay - planet x is a good bet... they use AC hubs, but if that's an issue for you - its still worth swapping out the rear for the price you can get these. someone will want the 210g ac rear. someone light i hope...


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi Wankski,
thanks very much for your reply... I did a search on gigantex rims... and I was pretty much overwhelmed by the wonderful wide world or OEM carbon wheels! :blush2: Thanks so much for your reply... it was very educational.  

Here's a question though... can I use these wheels (gigantex rims) for training as well? The routes that I am riding is actually quite flat... there will be a stretch with several speed stripes... will that pose as a problem ? 

I noticed also.. on the Blackwells, the spokes are aero spokes.. and the the hubs are straight pulled ones.. i am not sure what brand they are... in your reply, you mentioned that they are American Classic ones ?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

lactician said:


> Hi Wankski,
> thanks very much for your reply... I did a search on gigantex rims... and I was pretty much overwhelmed by the wonderful wide world or OEM carbon wheels! :blush2: Thanks so much for your reply... it was very educational.
> 
> Here's a question though... can I use these wheels (gigantex rims) for training as well? The routes that I am riding is actually quite flat... there will be a stretch with several speed stripes... will that pose as a problem ?
> ...


The rims, as mentioned are WH-005 (for the 50mm ones) made by Equinox, the wheel division of Gigantex. I run these for cyclocross. They're solid. Not the lightest, but quite solid. No problems training on these. I've taken them on mountain bike trails on my cross bike.

The hubs are made by Novatec (a divison of Joytec). Spokes are usually by Pillar Spoke Research (PSR). 

Good solid wheels. Don't pay more than about $600-$700 for these though.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a set of Williams 50C carbon clinchers. They have the Gigantex 50mm carbon clincher rims. They have been bulletproof.
The rims themselves aren't really all that porky either. I had a run in with another racer and tore the spokes out of my front hub. I rebuilt the rim with a WI hub and CX-Rays. The hoop itself weighed 460 grams. It's no featherweight, but it ain't a boat anchor either...


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

FondriestFan said:


> .....Good solid wheels. Don't pay more than about $600-$700 for these though.


Hi there! 
Thanks for your reply... when you say $600-700 for these.. I suppose you mean, for either the front or the rear right? For the clinchers, I see that the price published in the blackwell website is like way above $600, and that's for the front only! 

Again, thanks for the info, I was starting to wonder where the spokes were from (they are bladed though).. and the straight pull hubs look pretty good.. but I have no idea where they are from.. and there were no information on the blackwell site as well.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Blackwell is out of biz... sorry
So even if you can still get a pair you will be SOL on service/warranty.
But the Planet-x or Williams will work great!


----------



## schmalts (Sep 10, 2008)

1+ on that. They are out of business. I tried to contact them about a crank i bought and there is no answer at the numbers. Buyer beware that there wil be no warrenty on anything you get from Blackwell


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

lactician said:


> Hi there!
> Thanks for your reply... when you say $600-700 for these.. I suppose you mean, for either the front or the rear right? For the clinchers, I see that the price published in the blackwell website is like way above $600, and that's for the front only!
> 
> Again, thanks for the info, I was starting to wonder where the spokes were from (they are bladed though).. and the straight pull hubs look pretty good.. but I have no idea where they are from.. and there were no information on the blackwell site as well.


No, no. $600-$700 TOTAL (both front and rear).

Do not pay more than this. You can find these exact wheels for this price all day.
Bikesdirect had a deal on Christmas 2007 for $398 for the set.

You can get them as Planet-X all day long for around six hundred bucks.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

lactician said:


> Hi Wankski,
> Here's a question though... can I use these wheels (gigantex rims) for training as well?
> I noticed also.. on the Blackwells, the spokes are aero spokes.. and the the hubs are straight pulled ones.. i am not sure what brand they are... in your reply, you mentioned that they are American Classic ones ?


hey, no the planet x - have AC hubs. Using the same gigantex rim. Look on ebay - these are cheaper than blackwell who also use cheap asian hubs, but charge way more.
training? sure! many have used the planet x for cyclocross - what the gigantex lacks in lightweight it makes up for in durability.


FondriestFan said:


> No, no. $600-$700 TOTAL (both front and rear).
> You can get them as Planet-X all day long for around six hundred bucks.


yep,  that's what i'm talking about.

the RRP prices i've seen the cheap asian-sourced blackwells sold at was a complete rip off.


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

*thank you!*

Hi folks,
thanks so much for the heads up! I decided NOT to get them Blackwell. Not because they were lousy or anything like that.. but simply because the guy that's trying to sell me them are over charging them! (About $1,500 for the pair!) Fortunately, I decided to check them here and you kind folks have apparently helped me out a great deal, so THANKS! :thumbsup: 

I've decided to look at perhaps the Reynolds and Shimano Dura Ace wheels.. these are going to cost alot more. But at least, the reviews with them have been pretty decent.. unless some of you think otherwise ? :idea:


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

lactician said:


> Hi folks,
> thanks so much for the heads up! I decided NOT to get them Blackwell. Not because they were lousy or anything like that.. but simply because the guy that's trying to sell me them are over charging them! (About $1,500 for the pair!) Fortunately, I decided to check them here and you kind folks have apparently helped me out a great deal, so THANKS! :thumbsup:
> 
> I've decided to look at perhaps the Reynolds and Shimano Dura Ace wheels.. these are going to cost alot more. But at least, the reviews with them have been pretty decent.. unless some of you think otherwise ? :idea:


check out the prices on eBay - i'm sure you could get reynolds for around that or less... depending on what profile you want - the reynolds assault and attack wheels are a good buy. Around the 1k mark... better rims than the gigantex, asian hubs and dt spokes... the MV and DV series use more expensive dt swiss hubs.

for the money, the attacks and assaults are pretty unbeatable... have seen the attacks for around $850 on ebay.


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

lactician said:


> Hi folks,
> thanks so much for the heads up! I decided NOT to get them Blackwell. Not because they were lousy or anything like that.. but simply because the guy that's trying to sell me them are over charging them! (About $1,500 for the pair!) Fortunately, I decided to check them here and you kind folks have apparently helped me out a great deal, so THANKS! :thumbsup:
> 
> I've decided to look at perhaps the Reynolds and Shimano Dura Ace wheels.. these are going to cost alot more. But at least, the reviews with them have been pretty decent.. unless some of you think otherwise ? :idea:


I wouldn't get it for 1500 either.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I've had both DV46C Reynolds, and now Williams 50C. Head to head, I'll take the Williams everytime. If you weigh less than 150, the Reynolds are fine. I'm 180 and was constantly fiddling with mine. 

My Williams, with Gigantex hoops, are rock solid. Trued 1x and way stiffer than the Reynolds.

You can find the Gigantex hoops built into several different wheelsets.
Williams has some 50C hoops floating around. Call him and se what he'll see 'em for and build your own wheels.


----------

